# The "Juices" are flowing!!!



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I was out this afternoon doing some touch up painting on my PVC Fence Posts which i was doing near the Boneyard BBQ prop I built and this feeling came over me that I only get when working on my Halloween Stuff. You know the feeling, it's like all is right with the World (even though it's not ). I'm working Nights this week and have noticed a little "nip" in the Air at night, you all know what that means!!!!!!!!!!! This Season is almost upon us, what a glorious time of year!

OK, I'm done now.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I agree with ya. A good feeling it is. toss on the sweatshirt the other night, to work on some stuff, went ,yeh its that time!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I live in hell, we don't get that nip in the air til about 2 weeks after Halloween.
your so lucky!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Ahh yes, you were in the "zone" - a wonderful feeling...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep, a sweat shirt down here right now would really be a SWEAT shirt. 
However, temps did drop into the 80s. 

I do love that first "nip" of cold air. That is when I really get in the mood for decorating. I also love when all the pumpkin stuff comes out: pumpkin muffins, pumpkin latte...pumkins!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah, we here in TX have to wait until December for the nip but I did start on my newest monster mud creation, so I also had the "feeling" tonight. Aahhh - good times!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Somebody tonight had a bonfire - I could smell it when I was in the backyard with the dog.

Starting to get dark around 7:40.

Still hot - but the break is around the corner.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Yeah sometimes I can smell the crisp fall air once the suns down....its coming!!*


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I am waiting for that "nip" in the air down here in Georgia too. Don't know when it will come. This summer has been extremely hot and dry but thanks Troy for letting me dream for a minute. It is so much easier to work on props and think of Halloween when the weather starts changing. I seem to come alive in the fall.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I prefer my nips in a glass.  HOwever I *DO* love building my props!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

eveings here are gettin chilly. Sonn it will be dark, trying to set up, that damn light mist rain at night making me freeze. Oh, how i look forward to it! Only happens it seems for the 2 nights to set up the fence...arghh.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It says 84 here but feels like 100 no wind breeze nothing ..even on the bike it's hot.
Mornings when I ride to work at 445am is about between 45 to 55 now so with wind factor about 25 to 35 that be chilly. 
Fall is what 19 days or so away..woohoo
Heres what we in the midwest have in store for the next 2 months
September 20071st-3rd Showery conditions, then clearing skies during Labor Day holiday 4th-7th Generally clear, pleasant 8th-11th Thunderstorms, then improving weather 12th-15th Mainly fair skies 16th-19th Rain, especially over Great Lakes, then clearing, cooler 20th-23rd Severe thunderstorms race rapidly toward Great Lakes 24th-27th Thunderstorms rapidly rumble through Ohio River Valley, then clearing and colder 28th-30th Squally weather moves in from west

October 20071st-3rd A spell of fine, dry weather 4th-7th Very unsettled, wet conditions developing 8th-11th Squally over Indiana, Ohio 12th-15th Unsettled again, especially southern Ohio, northern Kentucky area, then clearing skies. 16th-19th Squalls Great Lakes 20th-23rd . Severe thunderstorms again roll through Indiana, Ohio area, then clearing, unseasonably cold conditions, with a widespread frost 24th-27th Fair initially, then turning unsettled 28th-31st Fair skies for Allhallows Eve


----------

